# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Nhà thờ đá tại Nha Trang - Du lịch Nha Trang

## hangnt

(Didau.org) -Một trong những điểm du lịch mà bạn không nên bỏ qua khi đến với thành phố biển Nha Trang chính là nhà thờ đá, địa chỉ nằm trên độ cao 12m giữa trung tâm thành phố

Hàng năm, thành phố Nha Trang thu hút rất đông khách du lịch đến tham quan và nghỉ dưỡng. Ngoài những thắng cảnh nổi tiếng như bãi biển dài với bãi cát trắng tuyệt đẹp, các hòn đảo nổi tiếng như Hòn Tre, Hòn Tằm với đủ các trò chơi trên biển, khu nghỉ dưỡng Vinpearland, vịnh Vũng Rô, bãi dài Cam Ranh...Nha Trang còn có rất nhiều điểm đến văn hóa và lịch sử nằm ngày trong thành phố.




Nằm trên độ cao 12 mét giữa trung tâm thành phố, Nhà thờ đá Nha Trang là địa điểm thu hút rất nhiều du khách, các nhà quay phim và nhiếp ảnh trong và ngoài nước. Tên chính thức của nhà thờ là Nhà thờ Chánh tòa Kitô Vua, nhưng thường được người dân trong vùng nhắc đến với tên gọi giản dị là nhà thờ đá, nhà thờ Nha Trang, nhà thờ Ngã Sáu. Phổ biến hơn cả vẫn là tên gọi Nhà thờ Núi. Nhà thờ là một trong những nét kiến trúc độc đáo mang đậm phong cách Pháp.




Với tư tưởng truyền bá lối sống cao đẹp của Công giáo tại Nha Trang, giáo sĩ Louis Vallet (1869 – 1945) đã dành tâm huyết của ông để xây dựng nhà thờ. Sau khi mất, mộ của ông được đặt ở dưới chân núi của nhà thờ.

Ngày 3 tháng 9 năm 1928, nhà thờ được khởi công xây dựng trên một mõm núi nhỏ có tên là núi Bông. Cái tên nhà thờ Núi cũng do đó mà có. Điểm thú vị là để tạo mặt bằng trên đỉnh núi, người ta đã sử dụng khoảng 500 vỏ trái mìn.

Nhà thờ được xây dựng hoàn toàn theo lối kiến trúc nhờ thờ Công giáo phương Tây. Lối kiến trúc này giống với nhà thờ ở Sapa và một số địa điểm khác tại Việt Nam. Một gác chuông cao ở chính giữa có treo 3 quả chuông là điểm dễ nhận biết của các nhà thờ Công giáo phương Tây.

Nhà thờ là một không gian đẹp được những nhà nhiếp ảnh và quay phim rất ưa thích. Những cặp tình nhân cũng lựa chọn nhà thờ để làm nơi chụp những tấm ảnh cưới của mình. Nhà thờ mở cửa đón khách tất cả các ngày trong tuần từ 8h sáng và vẫn duy trì các buổi giảng đạo vào buổi sáng và buổi chiều.

_Nguồn: 24h_

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Ai theo đạo thiên chúa mà tổ chức đám cưới ở đây thì tuyệt
Kiến trúc đẹp quá

----------


## Meoluoi9x

woa kiến trúc đẹp quá
Tất cả đều bằng đá  :love struck:

----------


## Mituot

Đẹp thật, nhìn cứ tưởng là nhà thờ nào đó ở nước ngoài ^^

----------


## khoan_gieng

Đúng là địa điểm thăm quan tuyệt vời
Kiến trúc nhìn mê ly quá

----------


## Woona

Nhìn cứ như kiến trúc ở 1 nước châu Âu ^^
Đẹp thật

----------


## Amp21

Ai theo đạo thiên chúa tổ chức đám cưới ở đây thì tuyệt

----------


## lunas2

kiến trúc quá đep.

----------


## anhduc83

Kiến trúc đẹp quá... KHi nào tới NT phải vào thăm quan mới dc

----------


## dung89

Nhìn hoành tráng wa'

----------


## supper sale

DU LỊCH ĐẾN NHA TRANG THÌ GỌI ĐT cho mình 01206162937 để được giảm giá 10% khi tắm bùn tại I ReSort và để được hướng dẩn về các dịch vụ như vé may bay , phòng khách sạn , nhà hàng , karaoke, Spa ,Cửa Hàng Đại lý mình có thể giảm 5,10,15% cho các bạn nhớ nha !!! hoặc mail cho mình leewonduy@yahoo.com !! thank

----------

